# Anyone applying for MBBS this year (2007)?



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

hey ppl... is ne1 going to apply for MBBS this year (2007)? i thought it wud be helpful if we made a seperate thread for this year tht way we can help each other through the process of applying as we all noe how difficult and outrageously insane it is.... also who noes we mite end up together in the same college so i thought it wud be cool if we got to noe each other beforehand! #grin


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i think i'm going to. where are you applying?


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey, InshAllah I'm applying for this year. Where are you guys applying? I'm only applyin to colleges in Islamabad/Rawalpindi...Shifa, RMC, Army, and maybe IIMC. Did you guys take your SAT 2's yet? 

#happy


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

In the same boat as y'all-- right now I'm prepping for the SAT II and taking it in May. I think the best thing to do is take college level sciences to help prep for the SAT II. It'll def. help you out!


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Ahh, I think it might be hard to get a 600+ on SAT 2's i dunno how alot of people did it! Or it might not be hard, but its so hard to find the time..maybe just for me cuz im graduating early and im doing 11th+12th grade together, so its double the work, who knows? Anyways, how're you studying? are you taking an SAT 2 prep class or on ur own?


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm studying on my own and auditing college level sciences. I already took bio and chem in college so it's a bit of a review session for me. I think you can definetly get a 600+. It might be difficult to squeeze in college courses with you're schedule so if I were you I'd get those lil books (I got the kaplan ones they're pretty good) and if you can get into those prep courses take them they'll help. 

have you taken any practice tests? take them and see where you fall at score wise, ishallah you'll do fine!


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

oh crap i dont even want to think about the sat II's #eek ...do u need them if ur applying to government schools? and do u have to take all three bio chem and physics?


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Haha Sababu...we're definately in the same boat! I dont even want to think about taking them but we have to do it! I think it's mandatory when applying anywhere in Pakistan for Medical Colleges to show your SAT 2 score! sh425, thanks for ur advice, i'm sure it probably does help to take the college course, but for right now, im using the McGraw Hills books, but inshAllah i'll try getting a Kaplan book! Are you going to go to pakistan and get your equivalence done? or from here?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

SalSabeel said:


> Haha Sababu...we're definately in the same boat! I dont even want to think about taking them but we have to do it! *I think it's mandatory when applying anywhere in Pakistan for Medical Colleges to show your SAT 2 score!* sh425, thanks for ur advice, i'm sure it probably does help to take the college course, but for right now, im using the McGraw Hills books, but inshAllah i'll try getting a Kaplan book! Are you going to go to pakistan and get your equivalence done? or from here?


Pakistan's government schools usually *do not require* a SAT-II score. Only private medical colleges do.


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

hey ppl... yeah im studying for SAT II's also... planning to take Bio n Chem in May... need above a 600 on both... im gonna apply everywhere in Lahore, wat abt u guys?


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm applying to shifa and army--I know that for shifa you can take the SAT II in all 3 bio chem and phys, get a 650+ in 2 of them and use that instead of taking the entrance exam. I read it on their website in the admissions section
I'm going to pakistan to get my grade equivalency stuff done i know it's going to take forever...


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

I believe only Agha Khan and maybe Shifa requires SAT 2.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah right here! I'm going to be applying for BDS same process, requirements, and headache as mbbs...just heard BDS is a bit easier to get into...I'm planning on applying to Lahore Medical and Dental College and MAYBE Hamdard in Karachi...kinda scared to go to Karachi for 4 years if you know what I mean...and any other dental school i can find...I graduate the last week of May. I should be out of the States by the second week on June for the whole admissions process..Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mohammadmojadidi (Dec 25, 2006)

*2007 MBBS!*

Hey wassup guys, uhm ima a first yr @ UC Davis in CA, but my parents wanna move to one of those new bahria town developments in either lahore or islamabd sooo i gotta come to to apply to school.

What schools are u foriegn students applying to? Becuase i doubt we can pass the entrance exam sponsered by the school, so we basically have to take SAT IIs. ive looked @ mainly Shifa , but im lookn @ colleges in lahore and all i have is Fatima Memorial Medical College. cuz cmh isnt recognized yet, do u guys know of any other medical colleges in lahore that accept SAT IIs and are recognized by the pdmc and the Medical Board of California - Medical Schools Recognized by the Medical Board of California ?

But for now i gotta start studying for SAT IIs  and getting my IBCC equivalance stuff:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That's the way to do it. Keep it up, and good luck.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

"my parents wanna move to one of those new bahria town developments in either lahore or islamabd"

lolz, my dad built a house there too cuz my parents want to move there as well..but thats a different story! 
So are all the people applying this year going to apply by taking SAT 2's or is anyone going to try to take the entrance exam??


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i looked at some of the questions for the entrance exam for shifa and they were pretty manageable...i'm still debating wether or not to take the SAT II's but i guess it wouldn't hurt to take them.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

ehh same here; I think the only reason I don't want to take the SAT 2's is because theres only a couple of months left before june and alot of school work and no time to study in order to get a 650+!!


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

If anyone has any tips to help study for them though...i'm sure it would help!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There's some good tips on SAT studying in some other threads on the forum. Try a search with SAT or Princeton Review/ Kaplan, since those are two really helpful tools when it comes to SAT studying.

The best way to get over a 700 on those subject tests is to practice, practice, practice. Otherwise it's hopeless.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the tips, but have u talked to anyone thats taken the entrance exam to Shifa? I'd like to know how tough it is, or much you have to study for it, etc.

=)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There's only been one foreigner to ever pass the Shifa entrance exam. Passing is above 50%, and the highest score was slightly less than 80%, but from local students. You'd have to study a lot more for the entrance test than you would for the SAT II's. Better to just ace those, because a score of 650, although meeting the requirement, is a far cry from being competitive.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

There is no passing or failing on the Entrance Exam. Your entrance exam score is simply combined with your grades and a total score is determined for your application. Then they take as many people from the top of that total score ranking according to how many seats they have for admissions (which is around 45-50 per year).

However, MastahRiz is right -- if you're a foreign student, your chances at scoring high enough on the Entrance Exam to get admission are pretty slim. Take the SAT II Subject Tests instead.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam all !

Yea i'm gona b applyin this year too ! i'm thinkin schools in lahore and maybe places like islamabad and army (cuz the weather's better). 

I've taken my SAT IIs in chem and physics. If you've taken the courses in high school, they're actually not that hard at all. But ya i'd say the best advice is that listed above, get practice books and study. if you've taken AP/IB courses in bio, chem, or physics, u should be more than well prepared! i'd recommend taking the SAT IIs that are offered in may if you're taking the corresponding AP/IB class as well.

Good luck to everyone !


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

To Smeer and Sal Sabeel and all those applying to Shifa

When is the next session at Shifa starting and when are you guys taking the SAT II'S? and are you taking it for all 3 subjects?

Hope to hear from you guys soon....... you guys can also reply me by emailing me @ [email protected] .......... thanks for your help


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Badshah,

The next Shifa session will begin in January of 2008. You should take the SAT II's as many times as it takes for you to get above 700 in each, bio, chem and phyz. You do need all three of those subjects, the *only exception* is taking the Shifa entrance exam instead of SAT II's.

650 is required, but anything less than 700 will be nowhere near competitive.

Good luck


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

badshah said:


> To Smeer and Sal Sabeel and all those applying to Shifa
> 
> When is the next session at Shifa starting and when are you guys taking the SAT II'S? and are you taking it for all 3 subjects?
> 
> Hope to hear from you guys soon....... you guys can also reply me by emailing me @ [email protected] .......... thanks for your help


Hey, well, I think i'm going to take my SAT 2's in may or june because right now, im doing junior+senior year which is pretty hectic. I took my SAT 2 in bio but didn't get a 650...so i'm unfortunately going to have to re-study and re-take the exam which straight up sucks! But on the Shifa website it says that we have to get 650+ on 2 tests ("SAT II in Biology, Chemistry and Physics (Minimum score requirement is 650 each in two subjects)." Badshah, have u started studying yet?


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i have kind of a weird question and i wasn't sure where to post it but i heard that as a foreign medical graduate it's really hard if not impossible to get specialty residencies like neurosurgery unless it's somewhere in north dakota..i was wondering if anyone knew if that was true? and would that also mean getting a perinatology residency will be super hard as well? #confused


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Just to make sure everyone understands, a 650 will get you squat if you want admission into Shifa. They have over a thousand applicants per year, and accept 50 students. Regardless of what that website says, you better have 700 or better in all three SAT II's otherwise you really have no chance whatsoever.

Sabubu,

Yes, it is much harder if not impossible for IMG's to get special residencies like the ones you mentioned. To get even a general residency in Internal Medicine in some place like California you still have to have a competitive resume with a high USMLE score, otherwise yes, off to North Dakota with you! haha


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

thank you for ur positive words of encouragement #shocked


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey salam all!

Badshah, i'm probably going to take my SAT II for bio in May because it's really close to the Bio AP test date. If I feel I'm not ready yet tho I might push it off to June but not later than June because that's the last date of the 2006-2007 school year in which you can take any type of SAT.


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

Assalam Alaikum
InshAllah, I am talking Bio(M part) and Chem SAT 2 in may 2007. My friends took it and they said "it wasnt that bad".Inorder to refresh my memory, i am taking a Bio and Chem class at my community college....... Has anyone heard that Shifa is offering admission for June 2007?


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Good Luck Badshah and Smeer! InshAllah we all do good or we will indeed get "squat." Anyways, I know Shifa is hard to get into, etc. etc. but does anyone know if the requirements to get into Army Medical are the same or are they just as hard?? 

:happy:


----------



## Anjani379 (Feb 4, 2007)

Asalamlaykum to all, 

I'm planning on applying to Shifa and a couple other med schools in Lahore, I also want to apply at Punjab Univ. pharmacy school b/c that's originally what my plans were for college.  I heard it's the same time for pharmacy or med, maybe like a year more for med...so I think I might as well go for med...Anyways, I'll be taking my SAT 2 in Bio and Chem soon too but I have to start prepping for them now b/c I'm also a full-time student in college right now...

I just got interested in this whole pak. med school thing a week or so ago and this website has been extremely helpful for me, THANKS TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

Wa'Alaikumus Salaam

YAAR........ screw shifa......... i have done so much research. I dont even want to go to Shifa coz i dont feel like taking the SAT II's and going thru the admission process.... I have tried my best and may Allah(S.W.T) does whatever that is best for me and also for all you guys who are trying their best. May Allah(S.W.T) bless us all. 
O'Allah blot out our sins and grant us forgiveness for you are the most merciful. Ameen


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

SalSabeel said:


> Hey, thanks for the tips, but have u talked to anyone thats taken the entrance exam to Shifa? I'd like to know how tough it is, or much you have to study for it, etc.
> 
> =)


I took the Shifa entrance test along with the entrance test for Fuji Foundation Medical College, and the entrance test for Punjab Gov. Medical Colleges.

The hardest out of all three was definately the Shifa one. The easiest out of all three was the Fuji Foundation. However it still wasn't easy enough for me lol. 

My tip for passing the entrance test would be to get the Fsc books for Biology, Chemistry, and Physics for both years ( so you would have a total of 6 books) and start studying them ATLEAST 3-4 months before. The questions in all of the entrance tests are almost word for word from these text books. 
Good Luck. Hopefully you guys (medstudentz.com users) will get accepted through the foriegn application process over people who don't use medstudentz.com.

:7up:


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the tip for studying the fsc books, my parents are in pakistan right now, im gonna tell them to bring me those books so i can start studying.


----------



## meraal (Feb 8, 2007)

soursugar said:


> hey ppl... is ne1 going to apply for MBBS this year (2007)? i thought it wud be helpful if we made a seperate thread for this year tht way we can help each other through the process of applying as we all noe how difficult and outrageously insane it is.... also who noes we mite end up together in the same college so i thought it wud be cool if we got to noe each other beforehand! #grin


im also going to apply for aga khan .any body is applying also or not. and if yes then what kind of r u using accept text books and sat books did anyone knows about some good mcqs book#roll


----------



## meraal (Feb 8, 2007)

meraal;3060[B said:


> _]im also going to apply for aga khan .any body is applying also or not. and if yes then what kind of books r u using accept text and sat books ?did anyone knows about some good mcqs book#roll and full length papers and did anyone has joined a academy_[/B]


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

meraal said:


> some good mcqs book#roll


I got a couple of MCQ books but the best one was CARAVAN'S MCAT.
Eventhough it might have some mistakes in it, its the best in Pakistan. I also used Dogarsons which is a piece of S***. Use CARAVAN's MCAT.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The mcq books are always a good idea. The more practice you have, the better you'll do.

PS

*Do NOT double post. *Read the Forum Rules here before you start using the forum.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if the academies are any good? My cousin told me that thier is some Star Academy in Lahore, and its supposed to be really good for preperation of the enterance tests. Im planning on going to pk in june and join an academy till the enterace tests. Let me know if anyone knows what the actually do in the academies.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey does anyone know if you can get books like the Caravans MCATS from here? My brother went to pakistan recently but he got me T.M Dogar's Entry test Guide; New Punjab MCAT! umm or does anyone know if this book is helpful so I can start studying?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Does anyone know if the academies are any good? My cousin told me that thier is some Star Academy in Lahore, and its supposed to be really good for preperation of the enterance tests. Im planning on going to pk in june and join an academy till the enterace tests. Let me know if anyone knows what the actually do in the academies.


The academies do help, but it's just like going to the Princeton Review courses. They don't have any secrets to doing better on tests other than making you practice more than you would if you study on your own. Then again, if you have the discipline to sit yourself down and study for hours at a time everyday, I wouldn't think you'd need to go to an academy. They just operate on the rule that practice makes perfect.

Other than that, the only thing that might make them useful is what sort of test material they have for you to practice with. You might want to find out what they use (e.g. mcq books, fsc books, etc.) before signing up or before making up your mind to study on your own.



SalSabeel said:


> Hey does anyone know if you can get books like the Caravans MCATS from here? My brother went to pakistan recently but he got me T.M Dogar's Entry test Guide; New Punjab MCAT! umm or does anyone know if this book is helpful so I can start studying?



Not sure what you mean by "here." You mean in Pakistan? Or somewhere else? You can find almost any medical prep book in Pakistan. Anyway, I don't know much about that book myself though, so I can't tell you exactly how helpful it is. Hopefully someone else will drop by with more info...


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

I joined an academy here, I think it was called Zawiya or something. Basically we took MCQ's for bio, chem, physics, and english. As MastahRiz said they don't have any special tips or anything. However I would recommend joining one, because they have a testing environment which would help you guys alot. Plus you can meet some medical college hopefuls like yourselves. And laugh at how the guys and the girls don't talk to each other at all and sit as far as possible from the other sex.
But even if you do join an academy, study at home also. A lot.




To MODS:Can you somehow have these last ten or so posts, that talk about or that deal with entry test tips/preparations, 
"cut and paste" in another new thread, titled Entry Test Tips/Info or someting. Is this possible? If so, Thanks in advance.​


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

*Tips from an admitted US student*

Greetings all!
I'm a 1st year med student at Shifa. I'm from California and gained admission based off of the entrance test. so here's what you need to know about the Shifa entrance test...It's hard. It IS a lot of memorization and you need to study for it but it's not impossible


Before the test…
The best thing to do is get all of the FSC books right away. There's 6 books, 2 for each subject(bio, chem, phys). The questions come straight from these books so you should read them all. The books aren't that big and the english in them is extremely simple so they tend to be easy reading material. Not necessarily interesting, but easy nonetheless. Studying from SAT II books for the entrance test is pointless so don't even bother.


Study from the FSC books for at least a month before the test. I got them about 3 weeks or so before the test and then ended up having to rush at the end. 1 month should be plenty of time.

Also get the MCQ books. Personally i bought Caravan. There's one Caravan MCQ book that's huge and includes all three subjects, it's the best. I found that the Caravan books that were for only 1 subject each seemed to have more mistakes in them. The important thing is to look at a few of the MCQs before you begin reading all of the FSC books just to get an idea of the types of questions that are asked. The majority of the questions are memory based so when reading the FSC books it's important to retain the facts and examples that are given(as they will usually only have questions based on the examples given).

Some of the questions in the MCQ books are worded incredibly poorly and have typos galore. Try not to spend too much time getting annoyed by the stupid questions...you'll just end up spiraling out of control and will eventually enter "hate mode." And believe me, once you enter hate mode it becomes hard to study. One of my favorite questions from the Caravan book was "What is the atmospheric pressure in Murree?" Luckily nothing as ridiculous as that was on the Shifa test.


What to expect on test day...
this past year the test was 2 hours long. the test had an emphasis on all three sciences along with a short english and basic math(algebra 2) section. For my test they had us use pen to fill in our answers on the scantron.

the english section was very brief but they asked the meaning of british phrases! 
ex: What is a gas-bag?
No point in trying to study for it and most of them were pretty easy to guess on.

During the test don't be surprised if people are talking. I wouldn't suggest joining in but during my test the proctor kept giving students "warnings" and didn't actually do anything. Although if you're taking a competitive test I'm not quite sure why you would want to be exchanging answers...

A couple of questions that I remember…
-How many amino acids are in insulin?
-Which enzyme is the most specific? The answer to this particular question was the enzyme that acted only on lactate, and no other metabolites! (I left that one blank#sad)

Hope this helps! Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That's a great post, and sure to come in handy for a lot of our members. Thanks a lot there, MedGrunt.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey, MedGrunt-- Thanks sooooooooooooooooo much for that!! i think we definately needed some tips for the entrance exam. But did you basically just memorize or actually sat there and understood everything you were reading, since you only had 3 weeks??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> The majority of the questions are memory based so when reading the FSC books it's important to retain the facts and examples that are given(as they will usually only have questions based on the examples given).



My guess would be memorization... especially if they're going to ask things like British slang (obviously the best way to judge if you're ready for medical school). #eek


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

The majority of the questions are mostly factual and just straight memorization but it's also important to learn the concepts if you have the time. You'll find that it'll be much easier to memorize the facts and examples in the FSC books if you understand the concept behind it. Also if you can't remember a fact you'll have a better chance of getting the correct answer if you know the concept behind it.

Ex: What is the molecular shape of a specific molecule...i remembered the molecule was listed in a chart in the FSC table of rules for molecular geometry, but had to resort to the overall concept to get the answer.

The concepts are especially important for the physics sections because on the last test they had questions dealing with forces(newton's laws, etc.)


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Are all entry tests the same format? like for the Punjab board, and LMDC ect. Are they Multiple choice? or free response?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

They're all multiple choice, but they all put emphasis on different subjects.


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

so if u pass the entrance exam ur Sat 2 scores don't count??? o the other way around


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Correct. You can get admission either off of your SAT IIs or the entrance test but you don't need both. Although it isn't simply an issue of "passing" the entrance exam, you have to score very well because A LOT of students take the entrance test.


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

For anyone preparing for the Biology E/M SAT II this is a really helpful link:

The Life Wire

It's the website based off my college book for Biology. (Life the Science of Biology by Purves, Sadava...)

It includes interactive tutorials on biology topics and has ready made flash cards, tests, quizzes and much more. I have found it to be extremely helpful in my preparations.

I've been using the Kaplan SAT E/M book along with this website-- It's been great


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Yas, Also remember, not all Pakistani medical schools accept the SATII's. To my knowledge they are accepted at major PRIVATE schools like Shifa and Agha Khan. I have not heard of any government institution accepting SATII scores. Like MedGrunt said your goal is to not just pass the SATII exams, its to score well. Shifa's requirement is a 650, from what I have read around the forum, for Shifa you should get atleast a 700 or above to make your application competitive.

SH425,thanks for the awesome link!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Wasan is correct. Just to clarify: *no government school requires either SAT I or SAT II for admission.* They simply go off of your IBCC certificate score (which of course is based off of your high school or O/A levels transcripts).

You will only need to take the SAT-II Subject Test exams for *SOME* of the private medical colleges--not all of them require it either.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

thanx rehan  i was worried i would have had to take an entry test for fatima jinnah


----------



## azaynab (Mar 12, 2007)

mashAllah

im applying for BDS this year...to some places in lahore


the headache :sad:

inshAllah we'll all make it...


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Azaynab! we are in the same boat!... BDS here too


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

azaynab said:


> mashAllah
> 
> im applying for BDS this year...to some places in lahore
> 
> ...





Wasanbaloch said:


> Azaynab! we are in the same boat!... BDS here too



You guys should get a thread going in our awesome dental section. #cool


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Rehan said:


> You guys should get a thread going in our awesome dental section. #cool


Done.


----------



## raygeonpage (Mar 16, 2007)

*dow med college*

hey erebody im applyin this year in karachi,pakistan.but im havin trouble.currently im in abudhabi uae studing bio,phy,chem at alevel.and outof nowhere dow med college is askin for english qualification at"AS-1".i know its somethin related to as level, but what???plz help me


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

what does the pakistani SAT exam involve?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There's no such thing as the Pakistani SAT exam. SAT's are an American test. There's the SAT I and SAT II... Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi everyone, I had one question. I wanted to know when does the application procedure begin for most colleges?

Also, I read at most colleges sites that they want you to submit your application through your countries embassy, how does that work?

I know most have the entry test around September or October, but I'm not sure about the applications. I want to make sure I have enough time to get my grades converted, and sufficient time to study for the entrance exam.


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

assalamalaikum,anyone here taking test in karachi???i noticed that no body here is interested in karachi medical colleges.but i am from karachi,so definitely i will take my test there.i also need somebody's help.living in karachi,i found that the best private colleges,after agha khan,are baqai and then jinnah medical college.hamdard is also on the top.is there anyone from karachiii???IF YES,THEN KINDLY GUIDE ME!!!i will also apply for BDS in KARACHI MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE.rite now,i m preparing for my board exams in jeddah.pray 4 me!!!


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

application procedure starts from august(NOT ALWAYS).last time,in karachi the test was on 8th oct and in lahore it was on 28th oct.we can have much time for preparations if we r serious.its not any rule to apply from country's embassy.as soon as u r free from exams u may come to pk and join any academy.dont worry,in sha allah v will have enough time to study and lmprove our grades.best of luck


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

sh425 said:


> In the same boat as y'all-- right now I'm prepping for the SAT II and taking it in May. I think the best thing to do is take college level sciences to help prep for the SAT II. It'll def. help you out!


u shure its only the sciences?


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

how long do these satII test last for aniwai????


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

*DOW*

Anyone know wats up with Dow and DIMC. Something about it becoming private and application deadline was april 14. wats goin on. im so confused???????


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Scorpio89 said:


> u shure its only the sciences?


Not all colleges require SAT II scores, but those that do generally require 3 SAT II tests: Biology, Chemistry, and Physics. Make sure to check the individual requirements of every school that you plan on applying to.



Scorpio89 said:


> how long do these satII test last for aniwai????


The SAT II tests are offered during various months throughout the year. For info on the specific SAT II test dates in your particular area please consult SAT Registration - SAT Scores - College Search - College Admissions


----------



## desithug00000 (May 19, 2007)

*FSC Books???*

Aslam O Alikum,

Can somebody please tell me the EXACT TITLES and Authors of the FSC books in Biology, Chemistry, and Physics??? I need to tell my father who is in Pakistan so he can bring them for me. I wanted to take the SATII this year but it seems as though the last test date deadline has passed. So i have no choice but to take the Entrance Test. plz reply back...all ur help will be greatly appreciated. 

Sincerely,
Ali


----------



## desithug00000 (May 19, 2007)

*Can I get Some Titles and Authors??*

Before the test?
The best thing to do is get all of the FSC books right away. There's 6 books, 2 for each subject(bio, chem, phys). The questions come straight from these books so you should read them all. The books aren't that big and the english in them is extremely simple so they tend to be easy reading material. 

Can you plz give me the Exact Titles and Authors of all the FSC Books. I persoanally dont even know what FSC stands for. I need to tell my father to bring these books from Pakistan so i can study them. In addition, is there any way i can look at a sample Shifa Entrance Test?? plz let me know of the EXACT titles and AUTHORS of ALL the FSC Books... i would greatly appreciate ur help.

Sincerely,
Ali


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Everyone uses the same FSC books so tell your father to just ask for the FSC level science books and the bookstores will know what he's talking about. The titles are just the subject name and say either part 1 or part 2. Make sure he gets part 1 & part 2 for each subject!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

For any government school in Punjab, make sure you get the FSc books that are from the Punjab Board of Education. But MedGrunt is right -- if you go into any bookstore and just ask them for the Punjab Board's FSc books in physics, chemistry, and biology, they will know what you're talking about. Sometimes there's a shortage of them so you might have to have your dad go to a few different bookstores before he finds all 6.

You can see a few sample Shifa Entrance Exam questions on Shifa's website.


----------



## desithug00000 (May 19, 2007)

thanx alot guys


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey, I just wanted to make sure of one thing. When u apply to a gvt school, such as Ayub, as a foreigner, do u have to take the entrance exam or no? Because i think i read from someone on the forum that u dont but my uncle just came from Pakistan and he says that u do..etc. etc. 

Thanks


----------



## ambianum (May 3, 2007)

Anyone know about DOW Medical?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum ambianum!
There is currently a DOW medical thread on the forum: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/424-dow-medical.html but it looks like it's off to slow start. Try posting some more specific questions there, as you'll have a better chance of getting responses from current DOW students.
Looking forward to seeing more posts from you!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

SalSabeel said:


> Hey, I just wanted to make sure of one thing. When u apply to a gvt school, such as Ayub, as a foreigner, do u have to take the entrance exam or no? Because i think i read from someone on the forum that u dont but my uncle just came from Pakistan and he says that u do..etc. etc.
> 
> Thanks


nope, no entrance test for foreigners... it's all based on high school transcript and equivalence score for govt schools.


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

n e 1 kno bout rankins of hamdard and baqai and there fees


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't know about the fees for hamdard but depending on whether it's gov/priv the fees are most likely the same as the schools posted in this thread here the fees for baqai can be found here.

There are no official ranking for medical colleges in Pakistan.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

Yeah i am going to apply this year... im finish with my pre-medical june 26. and then im coming to pak.

But all the information i need is collected by my uncle, so i really do not know the system yet. 
But he will send me some documents today... so im just waiting


----------



## thosa (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Zuna, check your pm


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

yeah okay... i have done it


----------



## Sana (Apr 1, 2007)

hey everybody this is sana from lahore i just wanted to ask how much is a competitive score for shifa. i have a 2200 in SAT 2. phys 700 chem 780 bio m 720. should i apply on Sat basis for these scores. Are they good enough?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Sana said:


> hey everybody this is sana from lahore i just wanted to ask how much is a competitive score for shifa. i have a 2200 in SAT 2. phys 700 chem 780 bio m 720. should i apply on Sat basis for these scores. Are they good enough?


Yes, you should definitely apply on an SAT-II basis. Those scores are excellent and should prove to be very competitive. However, your FSc. score (or IBCC equivalent score) will also play a large part in your chances of admission.


----------



## Sana (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks rehan


----------



## Anila (May 14, 2007)

How many questions are there in Shifa's entrance test?

Also, is there really a math section on Shifa entrance test?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I think there's about 150 questions, and yes they do ask some math as well as english, but it can't be that bad.

I'll double check and get back to you.


----------



## Anila (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. 
My another concern is that how could a person end up with 900 (IBCC equivalent score) if the IBCC deducts 20 % from the high school / *college transcript. 
*I mentioned college transcript because currently i am a college sophmore in the USA. I have taken Physics and chemistry in college since i was unable to do so in high school and i am assuming that now i have to show my college transcript in leiu with the high school transcript to IBCC.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Anila said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> My another concern is that how could a person end up with 900 (IBCC equivalent score) if the IBCC deducts 20 % from the high school / *college transcript.
> *I mentioned college transcript because currently i am a college sophmore in the USA. I have taken Physics and chemistry in college since i was unable to do so in high school and i am assuming that now i have to show my college transcript in leiu with the high school transcript to IBCC.


 
It's not always 20 percent deducted... they have different criterias and i believe college/uni grades will be dealt differently from high school ones

And it's always better to get the equivalency done and then start from there rather than speculating on what or whatnot the IBCC will be doing with your transcripts... once you have ur grades converted, it is much easier to understand where ones stand...


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey salam guys, haven't been on here in a while but I'm applying this year too so I decided to drop by and see what's new #laugh .



Anila said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> My another concern is that how could a person end up with 900 (IBCC equivalent score) if the IBCC deducts 20 % from the high school / *college transcript.


I think AP test results play a big part in how much they deduct. I know if you do well on the AP test for any of the required subjects (bio, chem, physics, english), you receive higher marks than doing well in the basic class w/o having taken the AP test. I don't know the specifics on exactly how much less your marks will be cut, but from what I've heard from other people there is a significant difference (but only if you do well on those AP tests).

Also I'd like to thank everyone who helps out on this site because it really helped me a year ago when I was gathering info, and I feel a lot more confident now w/the whole application process. Thanks a bunch MedStudentz guys (and gals) #grin .


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

*anyone?*

Hey Smeer or ANYONE willing to help,

Could you help me convert my grades from the American System to the PK system? I'm having a lot of trouble.. I've already gone through the IBCC website and I'm still not sure of whether or not I'm doing it correctly. I'll provide my grades and all next post. ANY help would be much appreciated =)



Smeer said:


> Also I'd like to thank everyone who helps out on this site because it really helped me a year ago when I was gathering info, and I feel a lot more confident now w/the whole application process. Thanks a bunch MedStudentz guys (and gals) #grin .


I agree.. learned a lot in these past 2 days =]


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There's no point in trying to convert your grades on your own, because it'll never end up with what IBCC comes up with. The full conversion process is as secret as the recipe for Coca-cola. Go there, get the IBCC certificate, and see what you get. It's the only way.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> The full conversion process is as secret as the recipe for Coca-cola.


Good One #grin


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

hey does anyone know what the address is where u send ur application in for med schools??? the exact address...for the application


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Thnx for the great information! M applying for Shifa this year!


----------

